# Mmmhhhh......



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

*Da Pupillo*
_Ma lo sai che manager crede che ci scriviamo tutti i giorni?_

*Da Tebe*
_???????????_

*Pupillo*
_Ieri quando mi hai mandato la mail, c'era qui il Claudio, ha visto che eri tu e mi ha detto "Attento che non ti becchi Manager perchè mi sembra un pò geloso ultimamente. Chissà perchè..."
Allora ho chiesto come mai questa idea  e ha detto che ieri era nel suo ufficio e stavano discutendo di alcune cose e che gli è arrivata una mail tua e lui ha detto "Fermi tutti questa è una mail importante" e li ha mollati li finchè non ti ha risposto. E poi altre cose tipo quando mi aveva fatto la sceneggiata scherzosa dicendo che non dovevo comportarmi come se tu fossi mia perchè eri anche un pò sua..._

*Tebe*
_Scusa ma mi sembra un pò azzardato. E poi lo sai che c'è sempre questo gioco stupido tra voi come se ne dovessi scegliere uno.... e comunque sono la sua preferita. E' una gelosia sana.
Ma cosa vuol dire che crede che ci scriviamo sempre?_

*Pupillo*
_Sai che c'è Clotilde che fa la spia e quando si accorge che ci meilliamo sicuramente se la canta con manager perchè viene da me e mi dice testuale "Ma che cazzo vi scrivete sempre!"
ahahahahahahahahah. Mi fa troppo ridere far incazzare il capo in queste cose. ahahahahahahaha
Mi ha anche detto che vieni domani mattina. Problemi?_

*Tebe*
_No, nessun problema una semi visita di cortesia. Come fai a saperlo?_

*Pupillo*
_Dovremmo assumerti noi. Hai proprio un effetto calmante su di lui. Lo so perchè prima è passato e con il sorrisetto sardonico mi ha detto -Domani tebe non la guardi nemmeno.- e se ne è andato.
ahahahahahahahahah
_
*Tebe*
_Non so chi dei due sia più cretino, ma grazie al cielo è un problema delle vostre moglie.
Quindi appena domani varco le porte della vostra azienda verrai rinchiuso in qualche sgabuzzino?_

*Pupillo*
_Probabile, ma se mi vieni poi a salvare tu posso starci anche due giorni._

Ho smesso di rispondere.
Domani sul presto caffè con Manager.



Sento puzza di bruciato.


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

Tu dici di no, ma io sono sicurissima che qualcuno non creda al vostro semplice rapporto di lavoro (tuo e di manager)...
E' praticamente impossibile....


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2985 ha detto:
			
		

> Tu dici di no, ma io sono sicurissima che qualcuno non creda al vostro semplice rapporto di lavoro (tuo e di manager)...
> E' praticamente impossibile....


Allora...ora in effetti si è creata una situazione un pò strana. Ma non come penso tu...io sono davvero brava a mostrare "insofferenza" sul lavoro con manager, quindi nessuno  pensa che a me possa piacere, anzi...
Però secondo me Pupillo gli ha fatto scattare la gelosia, che non è amorosa secondo me è proprio da possesso e le persone intorno a lui si stanno chiedendo perchè manager fa lo"stronzo" con Pupi.
Sono loro gli indagati, non io.
Guarda ne sono sicura.


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

Tebe;bt2986 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora...ora in effetti si è creata una situazione un pò strana. Ma non come penso tu...io sono davvero brava a mostrare "insofferenza" sul lavoro con manager, quindi nessuno  pensa che a me possa piacere, anzi...
> Però secondo me Pupillo gli ha fatto scattare la gelosia, che non è amorosa secondo me è proprio da possesso e le persone intorno a lui si stanno chiedendo perchè manager fa lo"stronzo" con Pupi.
> Sono loro gli indagati, non io.
> Guarda ne sono sicura.


veramente la frase di Claudio l'ho presa più come un riferimento a te e manager, non come un riferimento a manager e pupillo.

Sono sempre più convinta che manager non gestisca bene il tutto...


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade;bt2987 ha detto:
			
		

> veramente la frase di Claudio l'ho presa più come un riferimento a te e manager, non come un riferimento a manager e pupillo.
> 
> Sono sempre più convinta che manager non gestisca bene il tutto...


Che manager non stia gestendo bene il tutto sono d'accordo.
ha dei comportamenti strani. "Non mi caga", fa il difficile e poi "sbrocca" con Pupi e "fa il geloso".
Non capisco.
Si, Il riferimento era a me e manager ma non perchè abbiamo una storia o abbiano dei dubbi in merito, io sono più propensa a credere che gli altri pensino che Manager abbia "una cotta" (innocente) per me ma che io preferisca Pupi e questo mina la sua autostima di Dio Odino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

BadGirl ON
Ocio alle segretarie.... capita che leggano le mail. Pupi secondo me sta tastando il terreno perchè qualcuno ha messo in giro una voce. Hai dato per scontato che anche lui cancellasse le mail, invece, pensando di essere il più grande macho dell'universo, probabilmente non l'ha sempre fatto. 
Non è uno fanatico per le precauzioni... sbaglio?
Statti accuorta....
BadGirl OFF


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt2990 ha detto:
			
		

> BadGirl ON
> Ocio alle segretarie.... capita che leggano le mail. Pupi secondo me sta tastando il terreno perchè qualcuno ha messo in giro una voce. Hai dato per scontato che anche lui cancellasse le mail, invece, pensando di essere il più grande macho dell'universo, probabilmente non l'ha sempre fatto.
> Non è uno fanatico per le precauzioni... sbaglio?
> Statti accuorta....
> BadGirl OFF


Quoto!!! :up:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt2996 ha detto:
			
		

> Quoto!!! :up:


No dai. Non posso davvero pensare che non distrugga le mail. va bene che pecca in precauzioni ma questa sarebbe troppo.

Comunque glielo chiederò...

:scared:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3002 ha detto:
			
		

> No dai. Non posso davvero pensare che non distrugga le mail. va bene che pecca in precauzioni ma questa sarebbe troppo.
> 
> Comunque glielo chiederò...
> 
> :scared:


Attenta a come glielo chiedi...o ti prende per gelosa...:rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3009 ha detto:
			
		

> Attenta a come glielo chiedi...o ti prende per gelosa...:rotfl:


Carogna che sei! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3014 ha detto:
			
		

> Carogna che sei! :rotfl:


Solo un pochino Mon!!!:carneval:


----------

